
Silicon Valley’s Saudi Arabia Problem - ctulek
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/12/opinion/silicon-valley-saudi-arabia.html
======
dang
Users flagged this post, presumably because there were two major discussions
in the last 24 hours:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18197431](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18197431)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18196934](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18196934)

------
ElBarto
Saudi Arabia has invested in Masayoshi Son's (Softbank) Vision Fund and has
just been reported to be increasing that investment, as mentioned in the
article.

Considering that the fund holds 25% of ARM, among other things, it means that
the Saudis are almost impossible to avoid in tech.

------
Spooky23
This is sort of a ridiculous position. Americans have been exporting wealth to
Saudi Arabia and China for decades. What's the greater sin? Driving to work
burning stuff pumped out of the earth under Saudi Arabia, wearing an
undershirt stiched by an exploited woman in Bangladesh or working with cash
provided by some tyrant prince?

Unless you are living in a yurt somewhere, at some level you're going to
morally impure.

